# Barracuda 5 Chuck



## Bill7255 (Feb 23, 2012)

Has anyone tried the new Penn State quick change jaw chuck. Barracuda 5. I just looked for the Easy Wood chuck to see what the price difference was, however I can't find it anywhere. So it must not be available any more?


----------



## loiblb (Jul 6, 2015)

I found some issues with Chinese made chucks. Look at Lee Valley sells the Axminster solid stainless steel body scroll chucks made in England, well-made and not much money. Very true running and 5 year guarantee..


----------



## Bill7255 (Feb 23, 2012)

> I found some issues with Chinese made chucks. Look at Lee Valley sells the Axminster solid stainless steel body scroll chucks made in England, well-made and not much money. Very true running and 5 year guarantee..
> 
> - loiblb


I have actually bought directly from Axminster. I have their eccentric chuck. Still learning to use it. I have two Barracuda chucks I bought 8-10 years ago. Those are ok chucks, but they might have been made in Taiwan. I recently order a replacement live center and the quality wasn't near the quality of my old one.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Try Hartville Tool or Grizzly for the Easy Chuck - ~ $415 with 1 set of jaws, ~$80/jaw set, don't have the stepped jaw set, so the Easy chuck would be ~ $575 with one less jaw set. Don't know about the Barracuda 5, but I have the 2, 4, and the chuck with the large flat jaws and all have been very good. Excellent value for the $.


----------



## Bill7255 (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm going to pass on the Barracuda 5 and easy wood chucks. I really haven't seen anyone singing high praise or negatives.. Most likely will get the Super Nova 2. With insert around $149. I have the Hurricane HTC 125 and the Nova G3 along with both Barracudas. The Barracuda 2 and G3 normally stay on the midi's. Just wanted something a little smaller for the large lathe and I have some Nova jaws.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> I just looked for the Easy Wood chuck to see what the price difference was, however I can t find it anywhere. So it must not be available any more?


Their parent company (Pony Tools) shut down suddenly a few months back, and the Easy Wood Tools website says the 1"x8 and 1-1/4"x8 models are 'out of stock'. They have the metric versions in stock … sounds to me like they are liquidating stock. Not a good sign.


----------



## jschmitz1949 (Jan 7, 2010)

EWT announced there is going to be a new version of their chuck released this summer. I don't recall the exact target date, but they may be running low on stock of the current product as they gear up for the new one.


----------

